# Auto forwarding in Outlook 2003



## tinylittle (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm planning on being away and can't access my main email remotely. I would like to auto forward all my received mail to an online email account like hotmail or yahoo. Can this be done with Outlook 2003?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Use the Mail Organizer and create a rule to forward all your email from the email account to the email address. Something like this:

When you recieve mail from pop.account.net account, forward to [email protected]

Since I'm not at home I cannot tell you the exact wordage, but if you need further assistance I will be here later today.


----------



## tinylittle (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for your help. Do you mean that I should use the Create Rule button to do this? If so, how would this work with regard to all my incoming mail?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, I meant the Create Rule Wizard 

Tick 'Where the message is from a specific account' and 'Forward to people' and on the bottom it should look like:

Apply this rule after the message arrives
Where the message is from the specified account 
Forward it to people

Click on the specified for the account the emails are coming from and in the people section, type in your new email address.

You should test it before leaving. One thing is that the connection needs to stay on if it's on dial-up

EDIT: I may be wrong about the connection. I think you can set Outlook to connect and download your emails and disconnect, but I don't remember how exactly. (That's is on dial-up)


----------

